# الوان موضة 2010



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

دى موضة الشعر 2010






الملابس على حسب ما عرفت ههههههههههههه










البترولى والميتالك موضة هذا العام

:download:

من قرائاتى على النت


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

الأحمر والأخضر والفلفل الحار 



يحتل اللونان الأحمر والأخضر ومشتقاتهما رأس القائمة في خطوط ماكياج هذا الموسم. ولكن يجب عليك أن تتقني لدى استعمالهما قوانين اللعبة التجميلية جيداً أهمها أن تستعملي كلاً من هذين اللونين على حده، وأن تستعمليهما بدقة.


كيف تستعملين أحمر الشفاه الأحمر؟
اللون الأحمر هو أكثر ألوان أحمر الشفاه صعوبة في الاستعمال اذ ينبغي أن يتم استعماله دون أي خطأ. فتكون الخطوط في غاية الدقة، واللون مناسباً للون بشرتك. كذلك اذا كنت تستعملين أحمر الشفاه الأحمر فعليك بماكياج للعين في غاية البساطة. واعلمي أن أي لون قوي على الشفاه مثل الأحمر يبرز شكلها قلة امتلائها. وفي هذا الخصوص لك هذه النصائح:
- لشفتين أكثر امتلاء استعملي كريماً يظهر امتلاء الشفاه مثل: Maximise Lip Crème Innoxa قبل أن تسرعي لاستعمال الحقن الدائمة.
- أحمر الشفاه بلون صناديق البريد العمودية الحمراء يبدو جميلاً شرط أن لا يسيل. ولتجنب ذلك استعملي الكريمات المرطبة للشفاه كطبقة واقية.
- استعملي قلم تخطيط الشفاه لتحديد الشفتين وكعازل يمنع سيلان أحمر الشفاه.

اختاري اللون المناسب
كلما ازداد بهتان لون البشرة، ظهرت قوة اللون الأحمر أكثر. عدلي من حدة اللون في الصيف باختيارك درجة من اللون الأحرم أكثر توهجاً وحيوية يشوبها اللون البرتقالي أو المرجاني. واعلمي أن البشرة السمراء الفاتحة أو الداكنة يمكن تزيينها بالأحمر بسهولة ولذلك يمكن لصاحباتها اختيار الظلال الحمراء القرميدية أو البنية. فالبشرة الداكنة تبدو في غاية الجمال لدى توهجها بالظلال الحمراء والبرتقالية التي تستلهم فيها الألوان الغارقة في أشعة الشمس الاستوائية.

- استعملي أحدث تركيبات أحمر الشفاه النصف خالية من اللمعان لتحصلي على مظهر عصري وأنيق.
- أذا أردت استخدام ملمع الشفاه فعليك وضع لمسة منه على منتصف الشفتين.

ما يناسب شعرك

تشكل قصات الغرة الهندسية الأشكال الاطار الأساسي لعيني هذا الموسم المزينة بلمسات خفيفة من اللون الأخضر.

لا يمكنك الهروب من صبغ شعرك هذا الموسم. لقد تراجعت موضة تفتيح الشعر بالخصلات الدقيقة كما ترينا عروض تسريحات الشعر الحديثة. فاستخدمت أصباغ الشعر الجريئة جداً، وأصبحت التسريحة مشبعة بخصلات عريضة من الصباغ باختلاف ألوانه: الأشقر الخالص والأحمر القاني والبني بلون الشوكولا. كما تتجه التسريحة الحالية لاستعمال ما يصل إلى ثلاثة ألوان مختلفة من الصباغ في آن واحد.

إذا كنت تنوين صبغ شعرك بدرجة خفيفة فاختاري فاختاري صباغاً نصف دائم. فهذا بالاضافة إلى أنه يعطي شعرك اجازة من استعمال البوكسايد، يبرهن لك أيضاً أن لمسة خفيفة من الصباغ تضفي بريقاً في منتهى الجاذبية.

- بالنسبة لقصة الشعر يجب أن تتأكدي من أن الغرة تنسدل إلى ما تحت الحاجبين بمسافة جيدتة وفقاً لتسريحة "هايدي كلوم". وهذه التقنية تناسب جداً تسريحة ذيل الحصان اذ أنه بإمكانك تثبيت الغرة بملقط إلى الجانب أو تركها تتحرك بحرية بين الحاجبين.
- إذا احسست أن قصة الشعر غير المشذبة تبدو جامدة المظهر فاسألي مزينة الشعر أن تقص تقص الأطراف السفلية لتعطيها بعض الشكل.
- سيطري على الأذي الذي تحدثه أشعة الشمس في شعرك باستعمالك مستحضر Wella System Professional Sunset Express Cream الذي يعيد حيوية الشعر ويطريه.

كيف تستعملين الأخضر وتخرجين به بثقة؟
هل كنت تعتقدين أنك لن تستعملي الظلال الخضراء على عينك أبداً؟ حسناً، ان الصيف بشكل عام يشجع على اللعب بالألوان. وميزة اللون الأخضر هي أنه يركز على ابراز العينين ويضفي المزيد من اللون على البشرة الخاضعة للتسمير.

- يمكن استعمال اللون الأخضر على العينين اما بكثافة أو بنعومة لدى تمرير خط واحد محدد العينين eyeliner السائل على طول الأهداب.
- تذكري دائماً أنه ليس بالضرورة أن تنسجم الظلال الزاهية على عينيك مع ألوان الملابس التي ترتدينها. فإذا كانت الثياب التي تلبسينها كثيرة الألوان عليك باستعمال ظلال العيون الخفيفة أو التي بلون البشرة، واستعمال لمسة صغيرة من ملمع الشفاة.

وكما ترين في الصورة فإن العينين تبدوان وكأنهما مرسومتان وذلك لدى تحديدهما بلون من الظل الأخضر. حددي شكل عينيك (كي تتجنبي ظهورهما مثل ليمونتين) بتمرير قلم كحل داكن على طول الجفنين من الداخل. ثم أكملي ذلك باستعمالك طبقة كثيفة من الماسكارا المطولة للأهداب و مشطي الأهداب لفصلها عن بعضها. واذا استعملت الظلال على عينيك بكثافة اتركي شفاهك باهتة باستعمالك مثلاً أحمر شفاه بلون الدراق أو بلون فاتح للبشرة.

كي تتجملي بظلال هذا الموسم المشتقة من ألوان الليمون الحامض يجب أن تبدو بشرتك في غاية النعومة وأن تظهر عليها تقنية التسمير. ويجب أن تستعملي الأقنعة الواقية بحذر كما يلي:

- استعملي كريماً مرطباً ملونا (شرط أن تكون بشرتك في وضع جيد) أو قليلاً من الكريم الخافي للعيوب concealer.
- يكمن السر في اخفاء الهالات السوداء تحت العينين باتقان، حسب رأي Kent Vaughan اختصاصي الماكياج لدى Estee Lauder، في لون الكريم الخافي للعيوب concealer الذي تستعملينه.

فعلى حد قوله: "الكريم الخافي للعيوب الذي يتماشى مع غالبية ألوان البشرة هو الذي يحتوي على مسحة صفراء تعمل على التقليل من السمرة الحمراء المزرقة والناتجة عن الشعيرات الدموية القريبة من سطح الجلد الحساس المحيط بالعينين". أما اذا كانت بشرتك بحاجة لمزيد من التغطية في هذه المنطقة الداكنة فعليك باستعمال كريم اساس سائل أو كالحرير. وهذا بدوره لن يجذب الانتباه الى الأماكن ذات اللمعان او الى المشاكل الأخرى في بشرتك. 

ما كياج بأجمل صورة
لدى استعمالك لوناً تحت العين استخدمي معه الظلال الباهتة. فالألوان القوية لا تبدو جميلة وهي تحيط بالعين من كل الجهات. لقد تم احداث صرخة ماكياج جريئة لدى استعمال ظلال العيون المشتقة ألوانها من لون الليمون وذلك باستخدام لون أصفر فاتح على طول الجفن مروراً بمحجر العين وحتى عظم الحاجب.

الخطوة التالية:
هي استعمال اللون الأصفر الفاتح على طول الأهداب العلوية والسفلية ممتداً الى الركن الخارجي للعين. بعدها استعملي لمسة من الكحل الذي يميل الى البياض (لأن الكحل الأبيض الناصع خارج عن الموضة) على طول الجفن السفلي من الداخل وباتجاه الأعلى وذلك لتسوية الفراغ المتشكل بين قلمي تحديد العينين.
_ اذا لاحظت أن الماسكارا السوداء تبهر العينين فاستعملي الماسكارا ذات اللون البني المتوسط على عدة طبقات ومشطي الأهداب.

ظلال الخدين
ولكي تظهري سحر خديك عليك في هذه الحالة استعمال إما الظلال البطيخية أو التي تكون من لون البشرة أو الزهرية أو المرجانية. ويمكنك اذا استعملتها بدرجة فاتحة أن تستعملي معها الألوان الخضراء القوية أو الصفراء الفاتحة.

شفاه مكتنزة
أما شفتاك فلن تحتاجا إلا للمسة سخية من الملمع الشفاف الخالي من اللون (والذي يجب استعماله بواسطة فرشاة للشفتين من أجل الحصول على لمعان أكثر).

استعملي في البداية أحمر شفاه بلون البشرة ثم أتبعيه بمنتج Professional Make –up Lip Laquer بلون البنفسج الأفريقي African Violet، والذي يزيدك سحره اللماع جمالاً في كل مرة تديرين فيها رأسك.


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

الوان موضة فساتين السهرة 2010










































​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 يناير 2010)

*روعة الوان فساتين السهرة 

بس كمان الرصاصى طالع موضة خالص فى اللبس هنا والتركواز او الرصاصى فى تركواز 

هما لونين تحفة بصراحة 

وبصراحة مش جربت احط روج احمر ولا اخضر انا بحط موفات اكتر بتليق فى بشرتى او بنيات 

ايه بكتة الالوان الى انا بقولها دى بس بجد تسلم ايدك يقمر 

وكمان الابيض طالع موضة جدا فى الشعر وبيبقى جميل​*


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *روعة الوان فساتين السهرة ​*
> 
> _*بس كمان الرصاصى طالع موضة خالص فى اللبس هنا والتركواز او الرصاصى فى تركواز *_​
> _*هما لونين تحفة بصراحة *_​
> ...


 

:download:

مامتى كانت تقول على الروج الاحمر 

عاملة زى الست اللى اكلت عيالها 

هههههههههههههههههه

انا بفضل  زيك الروز والبيج والموف 


لكن شعرى مش على الموضة 
بنى X `ذهبى
ومش هغيرة 
لانة يليق عليا جدا 


شكرا لمرورك الرائع والمفيد انجى حبيبتى 

يا رب دايما منورانى بارائك الحلوة


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

طيب ليش مافي مواضيع تاع الشباب ليش كل الموضة عن البنات


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> طيب ليش مافي مواضيع تاع الشباب ليش كل الموضة عن البنات


 

:download:

لان البنات الطف المخلوقات طبعا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

علشان خاطرك طحبوش 
هنزل موضوع مخصوص 
موضة 2010 للشباب


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع موضة الشباب هنزلة هنا 
علشان استوفيت 
عدد موضوعاتى 
2موضوع بالقسم 


تابعوا لو تحبوا 


:download:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 يناير 2010)

*لا بصراحة هو الروج الاحمر 

شبه ما تكون واحدة واكله طبق طبيخ بدمعة ومغسلتش بقها 

​*


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

يارب موضة البنطلون الساقط تختفى يا رب 
على فكرة اصلها سجون امريكا 
اذ لاحظ مدير السجن ان اغلب اعمال العنف والانتحار 
تتم عن طريق الاحزمة 
فلغى استخدامها 
وظهرت موضة البنطلونات الساقطة 
يعنى 
موضة رد سجون 
وللاسف انتشرت 
واكبر الاسف انها انتشرت مع الفتيات 

البس البنطلون لكن الساقط دة لا استشيكة 


المهم 


:download:








​








































































:download:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يناير 2010)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااادى الموضة,,,, *
*مش كل موضة تنفع مع أولاد الله...*
*المهم تليق بكرامة أولاد المللك*
*أشكرك على الموضوع...عجبتنى بعض ألوان الموضة*
*أشكرك مرة أخرى على مجهودك الأكثر من راااااااااااااااااائع*​


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا بصراحة هو الروج الاحمر
> 
> شبه ما تكون واحدة واكله طبق طبيخ بدمعة ومغسلتش بقها
> 
> ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك جعانة ونفسك فى حتة لحمه وشوية باميه هااااااااااااانت*


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

بدلة سبور

















​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

​

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 600*920 و بحجم 90 كيلوبايت.
​





​

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 600*920 و بحجم 74 كيلوبايت.
​




​

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 600*920 و بحجم 82 كيلوبايت.
​




​

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 600*920 و بحجم 64 كيلوبايت.
​




​

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 600*920 و بحجم 97 كيلوبايت.
​




​

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 600*920 و بحجم 79 كيلوبايت.
​




*











*
​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

*




































​*



​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

اخر موضة للبنات احلى المخلوقات طبعا 
قصات 
2010​ 


*نجد في هذا العام عوده قوية للإستايل الكلاسيكي مع اللون الأشقر *​ 
*مثل :-*​ 







​ 










​ 


*ونجد أنها تنتهي موضة قصّات البوي هذا العام حيث أن أقصر قصّة لهذا العام تكون هذه :*​ 







​ 







​ 




*طبعاً هذه مع الشعر الأشقر بدرجاته *​ 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

*بالنسبة للشعر الأسود نجده يكتسح المجال هذا العام وبقوة *​ 
*حيث أنه يستحوذ على العديد من أطوال الشعر مابين قصير جداً إلى قصير متوسط إلى طويل *​ 
*مثل :-*​ 







​ 







​ 

*ونجد الشعر القصير المتوسط يظهر بقله بين القصير جداً والطويل *​ 
*مثل :-*​ 











​ 













​ 







​ 







​ 




​ 
*أما بالنسبة للقصّات الطويلة فهي كما سيأتي :*​ 










​ 







​ 










:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (5 يناير 2010)

​ 




​ 



:download:


*الصرعات :*​ 
*تعود هذا العام موضة اللون المتدرج مثل :*​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 







​ 




​ 
*كما نجد عوده ولكن بقله للون الناري ( الاحمر والعنابي )*​ 










​ 
*نجد أن اللون البلوند يعود ولكن ينحصر إنتشاره حيث أنه لا يقوم بوضعه إلا من تتلائم بشرته معه :*​ 







​ 







​ 









​


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 يناير 2010)

*أختي أسميشيل / *
*كلي ما يعجبك والبسي ما تحبي أن يراكي فيه يسوع المسيح آمين*


----------



## Mary Gergees (5 يناير 2010)

*جميل اوووووووى الموضوع يا قمر
ميرسى ليكى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

بالمرة لو تحبوا تعرفوا 


أهم 10 خطوط الموضه لخريف وشتاء 2010

:download:





*أسبوع الموضة العالمي جلب العديد من المفاجئات السارة للنساء والفتيات ، ومنحهن حرية اختيار ما يناسبهن من ألوان وأشكال وابتكارات.. بفقرتنا اليوم نقدم لك أهم 10 خطوط لموضة الخريف والشتاء لموسم 2009:

/
*
*1 - شفاه حمراء بلون الكرز: الشفاه الحمراء تعني القوة ، هذا ما قاله خبير الماكياج "توم بيشو" من عرض "ايف سان لوران".. بالرغم من أن مصممي الازياء الاخرين استعملوا ملمع الشفاه البراق إلا أن الاحمر كان سيد الموقف في عروض الازياء الكلاسيكية.

/

2 - ظلال الجفون المجنون: مستوحاة من ظلال العيون التي استعملها "ديفيد بوي" في الثمانينات.. أنت بحاجة إلى اطلالة مجنونة هذا الخريف ، وهذا يعني الوانا برتقالية ، صفراء ، بنفسجي ، وحتى لامعة.. امزجيها ، اخلطيها وضعيها لتناسب ذوقك وكوني على الموضة ، وهذه الموضة تناسب المساء فقط.

/

3 - اللفة الانيقة: بالاضافة إلى السترات والجاكيتات والاوشحة المختلفة ، يأتي شعر أنيق ملفوف على شكل كعكة أنيقة أو فوضوية.. ثيابك ، فئتك العمرية يمكن أن تحدد شكل شعرك.

/

4 - ظلال عيون داكنة: لعل ظلال العيون الداكنة هو السمة الشائعة في فصل الخريف والشتاء ولا زال كذلك.. الظلال السمراء الداكنة وقلم تحديد العيون الاسود سيجعل عيونك جذابة هذا الموسم.

/

5 - الشعر المتموج: عندما تعصف الرياح وتمطر السماء ، فالشعر المنسدل ليس خيارا مفضلا خاصة إذا قضيت الصباح في تسريحه.. اتركي شعرك متموجا هذا الخريف ، واستمتعي بعبث الرياح به.

/

6 - ذيل الفرس المنفوش: كما الشعر المتموج والرياح العابثة ، إذا كنت لا تحبين فرد شعرك بالكامل يمكنك ربطه ونفشه بطريقة فوضوية لتحصلي على تسريحة انيق ستدوم طوال اليوم ونحن نعدك بذلك.

/

7 - الحواجب المحددة: الحواجب الرفيعة ليست على الموضة وكذلك الثخينة ، وانما الحواجب المعقولة التي تحاكي شكل العين الطبيعي على أن تكون دقيقة ومحددة بشكل انيق.. استثمري في قلم تحديد حواجب إذا كنت لا تستطيعين استعمال الملقط مثلي.

/

8 - اكسسوار الشعر: اجمل ما في موضة الخريف هذا العام هو اللجوء إلى اكسسوارات الشعر الجميلة والانيقة والعصرية كذلك.. "ايف سان لوران" يحب الشعر المرفوع والمحلى باكسسوار انيق للشعر.. ريش ، خرز أو حتى جلد لامع ، اطلقي لخيالك العنان.

/

9 - الخدود الوردية: بما ان البودرة كانت ضمن مستحضرات التجميل المفضلة لهذا الموسم ، فنحن ننصحك بالحصول على خدود وردية قبل الجميع. استعملي كريم اساس مناسب بلمسة وردية ثم ارفعي خدودك بفرشاة بودرة الخدود الوردية للمسة انثوية دافئة.

/

10 - الشفاه الطبيعية: لا تحب كل النساء اللون الاحمر الكرزي ، بينما يبقى لون الشفاه الطبيعي محببا ومفضلا للكثيرات.. لذا ننصحك باستعمال ظلال محايدة من الزهري ، الوردي ، البنفسجي مع القليل من ملمع الشفاه للحصول على اطلالة خريفية بلمسة حرية.*


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (11 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل و شامل شكرا لكى سيدتى *​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2010)

*أحييكم على تعبكم


مميز ورائع ومتكامل


شكرا جدا ​*


----------

